# Verkaufe Digitalkamera



## Thomasxd1 (2. Juli 2012)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZX1

Sehr guter Zustand. Wurde nur in der Tasche getragen.

8x optischer Zoom, 12 Megapixel 

würde mich über 1 Gebot freuen.

Panasonic LUMIX DMC-ZX1/DMC-ZR1 12.1 MP Digitalkamera - Schwarz 5025232533107 | eBay


----------

